# Weight Gain



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello All,

I have a new puppy that I've had for a little under 3wks now and to me he seem to thin for his age. He Tyson will be 3months on the 26th of this month and probably weighs about 17pounds and I have had him on Blue Buffalo and Taste of the wild but he does not seem to eat that much of either. I seen his other brothers and sisters frombthe breeder I got him from and they are allot bigger nice and chunky like a puppy should be and they are on BENIFUL puppy food mines is thin and you can see his ribs a bit. I want him to gain weight and per my vet his health is ok and he is upto date on shots I mean do I put him on the crappy food he had as a pup so he will gain weight does he not like the better food he is on do I don't know :-(

Please help my puppy needs some weight on him thanks.

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa418/MR_DAVIZ/IMAG0022.jpg


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well by that picture that pup looks pefect. I would be happy with that weight. What bloodline is he? That will help to determine if how big he will get.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

He is 75% Razor and 25% Gotti ..his mom is Boye 55-60 and dad is about 70-80pounds. He is the only go ive had that barely eats he will take all day to eat about 1.5cups of food. Lol


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

just because the littermates of your pup are fat you shouldnt want your pup to be the same..by the looks of the pic your pup looks good. do you have other pics.dont put any unnecessary stress on the joints or tendons on your pup..good luck with your beautifull pup..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think from the picture, your puppy looks like he is the right weight for his age, size and breeding.  People tend to overfeed American Bullies because they think they are supposed to be heavier or they want them to look bigger. But it is unhealthy to overfeed any breed of dog. It puts a lot of stress on a growing pups body as well. 

Do you free feed him as in leave food out all the time for him to eat, or do you feed him on a schedule? I always broke up my pups food into 3 portions 3 times a day. And when they get to be about 6 months I cut them down to twice a day. I feed my adult dog twice a day still.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

No he eats 3x a day but at times he wont eat anything when we feed him and by the end of the day he may eat it all or have some left over and it just seems to me that he is small but maybe not if he looks ok. And I feed him about a cup and a half per the Blue Buffalo feeding instructions but it seems like a small amount but maybe because I use to feed my dog the ol Roy crap from Walmart ( I know not good) when I was in college and couldnt afford it but now all my dogs will get the good stuff so will his appetite ever increase? I hope as he gets older he'll get a bigger appetite I don't like it when my dogs ribs can show to me it seems like I'm not doing a good job :'(


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he looks fine to me form the picture, pups all grow at different rates so litter mates cant be used as examples. 17lbs for 3 months isnt bad my 3 monthold is 22 lbs so really not much difference in weight. they also go through alot of growth spurts you will notice times where he eats and eats and eats and then all of a sudden it looks like he has no appetite. thats normal. as long as he isnt dehydrated and isnt losing weight i wouldnt worry. dont compare to other dogs because none are going to be the same some will be bigger then yours others smaller, enjoy this age cause as anxious as you are to see him grow you will look back in a few months wishing he was that small again lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

BIG BLUE said:


> No he eats 3x a day but at times he wont eat anything when we feed him and by the end of the day he may eat it all or have some left over and it just seems to me that he is small but maybe not if he looks ok. And I feed him about a cup and a half per the Blue Buffalo feeding instructions but it seems like a small amount but maybe because I use to feed my dog the ol Roy crap from Walmart ( I know not good) when I was in college and couldnt afford it but now all my dogs will get the good stuff so will his appetite ever increase? I hope as he gets older he'll get a bigger appetite I don't like it when my dogs ribs can show to me it seems like I'm not doing a good job :'(


He looks beautiful so I wouldn't worry. Plus, when you feed your dog a high quality dog food such as blue buffalo and TOTW they eat less of it because it is made with more meat and quality ingredients unlike beneful, ol roy and the rest of the crap out there. My girl was eating the blue buffalo and she is 7 months tomorrow. Somedays she would only eat a cup for breakfast and a cup for dinner. Technically for her weight and age she should be getting 3 cups. I don't stress because she is in perfect shape and is healthy  She just hit the 44 lb mark and she is Razors edge and watchdog lines. Keep your boy on the good food.....don't go back to that crappy stuff


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok cool thank everyone I feel allot better and I will keep him on the good stuff I promise


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

BIG BLUE said:


> Ok cool thank everyone I feel allot better and I will keep him on the good stuff I promise


Welcome  Post up some pics of that little ham in the picture section! I want to see more of him!! He is a doll :woof:


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree that he looks good so far. I would wait a few months and see how he is then. The one thing with the designer APBT bloodlines is that they mostly are_ heavier dogs _but I would still say as of now he looks very good.

If you are worried about his habits just place the food down and get him on your schedule. If he does not eat it pick it up and dont let him have anything like treats and such till he gets on this schedule.

I will also verify that brands like Taste Of The Wild and Blue are great foods and the reason why he is being so finicky is probably cause it is so much more balanced then lots of other foods. It just simply takes less to satisfy his hunger. I had my dog on a rotation of TOTW and raw since a few weeks old and he acts as if he is finicky with the food but he is spot on weight x height wise now at 16 months and he eats way less then the TOTW recommended feeding amount for his age and weight.


----------

